

Resources for learning Rails 3 - rtdp
http://tutsonrails.blogspot.com/2011/04/resources-for-learning-rails-3.html

======
BasilAwad
I just started learning RoR yesterday. Here is what I've done and what I'm
planning to do. It would be great to get some validation.

My background: I took intro to C++ in high school six years ago. I wish there
was more to say here...

Anyhow, here's what I've done: -TryRuby.org (This is suppose to be a 15-minute
quick run to try Ruby in my browser. It took me a bit longer.)

Here's what I'm doing: -Railsforzombies.org (A longer in-browser interactive
tutorial, also free)

Here's what I'm planning to do, in no particular order: -Mess around and try
to build my rejected YCSummer2011 idea.
-<http://www.codeschool.com/courses/rails-best-practices> (done by same people
at RailforZombies, costs $45)

This is my first post to Hacker News. Howdy from Texas.

~~~
rtdp
It's not compulsion to spend some money and do the course. When i started
rails, i was without even computer sciences background. The best way to learn
rails is by doing and learning with application development itself. In this
regard this may help - <http://ruby.railstutorial.org/ruby-on-rails-tutorial-
book>

Keep in mind, the best way to go with rails is learn the conventions, once you
get them you will start loving rails or else thing might frustrate you.

~~~
BasilAwad
thanks man, good to know someone with a similar background.

------
dimmuborgir
What? No mention of Michael Hartl's _Ruby on Rails Tutorial_? It should be the
de facto recommendation for everyone new to Rails.

<http://ruby.railstutorial.org/ruby-on-rails-tutorial-book>

~~~
andrewce
I'm a few chapter's into Hartl's book now. I really appreciate how it explains
most things on a few different levels, i.e. both the concrete and theoretical
workings of a piece of code. I don't understand much yet, but instead of
frustration (I've had a few programming books whose learning curves have
turned vertical), I feel excitement.

If the start of the book is any indicator, it's a great resource.

------
teopeurt
There is no shortcut to knowledge - do, fail, rinse and repeat, until you
understand. Until you have installed, understood and successfully ran a rails
app, tutorials are just next to useless. Apply apply and apply some more.
Follow this guide and <http://guides.rubyonrails.org/getting_started.html>,
and don't slack.. Understand every line before you move on..

------
mullr
Agile Web Development With Rails simply cannot be oversold. The first editon
of this book was pivotal for me - I just didn't know things could be that way.
It should be recommended as a general horizon broadening book to any
programmer, web or otherwise.

